# Horizon offset smoker, should I go for it?



## kgb1 (Sep 18, 2021)

I have my eye on the Horizon 24” RD Special Marshal smoker.  I’m about to pull the trigger and order it.   However it’s going to cost $850 to ship it from Oklahoma to my home in Redwood City, CA (just south of San Francisco).  It could still fit within my budget, but thought I should at least ask if folks know of an equivalent smoker maker closer to San Francisco to reduce shipping costs.  I want a direct flow stick burning offset. Not reverse flow. With the capacity of 24” x 48”.  And I’m trying to keep the smoker price to $3,000 - $3,500.  Thoughts?


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 18, 2021)

Several of us on here have smokers that are those dimensions for around a thousand bucks. Shipping is an issue, but you would be way under your budget for a good, quality smoker. Bell Fab outside of Tulsa. 

But that said, I have never heard bad things about the Horizons.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 18, 2021)

This outfit in Modesto might be worth a try.






						KAT BBQ Smokers – California Smoker Builder
					






					katbbqsmokers.com
				




They build reverse flows but could probably build what you want.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 18, 2021)

Whoa, I lived in Redwood City for 42 years, went to Roy Cloud grade school and lived up in Farm Hills until 20 years ago, also had a place in Emerald Hills. Price of everything smoker-wise has gone up 20-25% the last few months. Make a move now, can't go wrong. RAY


----------



## kgb1 (Sep 18, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Whoa, I lived in Redwood City for 42 years, went to Roy Cloud grade school and lived up in Farm Hills until 20 years ago, also had a place in Emerald Hills. Price of everything smoker-wise has gone up 20-25% the last few months. Make a move now, can't go wrong. RAY


Ray, I also grew up in Redwood City. Sequoia High School class of ‘87.  Thanks for reply, I believe I’m ready to pull the trigger this weekend.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 19, 2021)

Can’t wait to see your offset in action. A stick burner is definitely the way to go.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 19, 2021)

kgb1 said:


> Ray, I also grew up in Redwood City. Sequoia High School class of ‘87.  Thanks for reply, I believe I’m ready to pull the trigger this weekend.



My wife graduated Sequoia in 71, San Carlos for me in 69. It was a great place to grow up, fished HMB for 40 years out of my own boat. Politics, taxes, and traffic became brutal, we moved to AZ three years ago and love it here. I have a Meadow Creek SQ36 offset and three other smokers, stick burners make the best Q. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 19, 2021)

You might get a better shipping deal from BPS worth a try, good luck! RAY

Horizon Smoker 24'' Marshal Backyard Smoker | Cabela's (cabelas.com)


----------



## kgb1 (Sep 19, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> You might get a better shipping deal from BPS worth a try, good luck! RAY
> 
> Horizon Smoker 24'' Marshal Backyard Smoker | Cabela's (cabelas.com)


Thanks Ray. I did check the BPS near me (San Jose).  They actually don’t have them physically in inventory. So it’s basically ordered by BPS and still shipped from Horizon in OK.  Also BPS sells the 24” Marshal, but not the 24” RD Special Marshal. I’m looking for all the extras on the RD.


----------



## kevin james (Sep 22, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> This outfit in Modesto might be worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second this recommendation. I have one of his 24x48's and it's a great cooker.


----------



## kgb1 (Sep 22, 2021)

Thank you to everyone for your responses, ideas, and suggestions.  I went ahead and did it.  I ordered the 24" RD Special Marshal directly from Horizon.  Now I wait for it to be built.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Sep 22, 2021)

I've seen recommendations for uShip for delivering BBQ pits.  Won't hurt to get a quote.


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 22, 2021)

Just saw this.  I had the 20 inch Marshall shipped for $650.    The 20 inch is plenty big here.  Have done multiple briskets, 3 turkeys or 4 butts with room to spare.


----------

